

IPad 2 will be networked locked - cpswan
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/06/apple_forced_to_make_carrier_concessions/

======
cpswan
I was planning on getting a GSM model on an upcoming trip to the US (so that I
could pop a SIM into it if need be, and also to get GPS), but if it's locked
to AT&T then that seals my decision to get a WiFi model (and tether to my
iPhone or use my MiFi).

Apple, you just lost an upgrade sale. I'm sure I won't be the only one.

------
rbanffy
When even Steve Jobs has to make concessions, you know carriers are still too
powerful...

